# Use a mirror? Why/why not?



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

How many of you use a rearview mirror for commuting? What are the positives/negatives? I'm considering adding a bar-end mirror to my flat-bar setup for my occasional ride to work in traffic, but I'm a little worried that I might become addicted to it and miss it on my road bike. 

I currently keep a very keen ear open (no ipod or headphones) and look over my shoulder fairly regularly, and I generally ride either in the shoulder or as far to the right as possible (not generally a lane taker, unless it's necessary). Will a mirror increase safety, or just distract me?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Friendly suggestion-don't know how much lurking you have done but this question gets beaten to death on every forum, and if you do a search you can find some threads that will answer all your questions. Half the people will say it adds safety, half won't. I use these.

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/psprbm/sprintech_bar-end_mirrors/pp.htm

b21


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Barry, thanks. I usually search before posting, but the search function keeps timing out here at work (where my connection is terrible). I'll do a search when I get home. 

And thanks for the mirror recommendation.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

i ride with a mirror......why?....so I can see behind me....


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

KeatonR said:


> How many of you use a rearview mirror for commuting? What are the positives/negatives? I'm considering adding a bar-end mirror to my flat-bar setup for my occasional ride to work in traffic, but I'm a little worried that I might become addicted to it and miss it on my road bike.
> 
> I currently keep a very keen ear open (no ipod or headphones) and look over my shoulder fairly regularly, and I generally ride either in the shoulder or as far to the right as possible (not generally a lane taker, unless it's necessary). Will a mirror increase safety, or just distract me?


Keaton, yep, it's true that this is a topic that gets beaten to death and it's one that provokes almost as many responses pro and con as mentioning the H-word.

Having qualified that, I'm a long-time mirror wearer. It's the accessory I'd miss most.

Here's some info about mirrors I've tried and the one I've found to be the best for me, the Chuck Harris mirror.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I wear one. It's nice to be able to dodge rough pavement, or ride in the middle of a rural road with confidence. Turning around often to ck behind you gets to be a pita after awhile.

The downsides are the pseudo racers will think you're a Fred. The other is the mirrors are sometimes a pita to adjust.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I wear one. It's nice to be able to dodge rough pavement, or ride in the middle of a rural road with confidence. Turning around often to ck behind you gets to be a pita after awhile.
> 
> The downsides are the pseudo racers will think you're a Fred. The other is the mirrors are sometimes a pita to adjust.


I'll have to disagree. I found riding with a mirror downright irritating. Readjusting the damn thing after every bump, thump and jump was a true pain. For no reason at all, I constantly found myself checking to see what was behind me. I didn't slow down, didn't want to turn, didn't hear a car, no hot chick - nothing. Just looking for looking's sake. Kinda like eating Hershey's kisses - they're not really that good, a pain to open up, but hell, they're sitting in that bowl, so let's have at it. 

A long time ago, I cultivated my head-turning-without-swerving technique and have felt safe in every kind of traffic since. Keep your head up, your eyes sharp and your ears open. Look around you and learn to anticipate. 
Forget mirrors.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

ksteinhoff said:


> Keaton, yep, it's true that this is a topic that gets beaten to death and it's one that provokes almost as many responses pro and con as mentioning the H-word.
> 
> Having qualified that, I'm a long-time mirror wearer. It's the accessory I'd miss most.
> 
> Here's some info about mirrors I've tried and the one I've found to be the best for me, the Chuck Harris mirror.


what's the "H-word"?

I dont use one because i dont trust them to be sure the lane is clear of cagers, i'd rather take the second to turn my head.


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

gutfiddle said:


> what's the "H-word"?
> 
> I dont use one because i dont trust them to be sure the lane is clear of cagers, i'd rather take the second to turn my head.


Helmet. I avoided using it because it sets off holy way debates.

Do you not use your mirror when you drive a car? Same difference. Ever since I served on a jury where a motorist "didn't see" a motorcyclist when he changed lanes, I make sure I do a shoulder check after looking in the mirrors.

Ditto my helmet mirror. With it, I don't have to keep swiveling my head all the time, my mirror takes care of giving me advance notice of what's going on behind me because I do a quick sweep on a regular basis. I crank my neck if I'm going to change road position.

And, since we've opened up the H-Word, here's my feeling about them.

It's a particularly sensitive subject for me since yesterday was the anniversary of a crash that changed my riding partner's life forever.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

ksteinhoff said:


> Helmet. I avoided using it because it sets off holy way debates.
> 
> Do you not use your mirror when you drive a car? Same difference. Ever since I served on a jury where a motorist "didn't see" a motorcyclist when he changed lanes, I make sure I do a shoulder check after looking in the mirrors.
> 
> ...



when i drive my wife's car I still swivel my head to check blind spots, i've gotten very defensive to the point of almost paranoid when driving a car since i've been bicycle commuting for some reason. It's wierd but i actually feel much safer, more relaxed on my bicycle than in her car, but i dont trust mirrors on either.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*always*

I've used a mirror every time I've been on a road bike since 2001, when I got my first Take A Look. That includes 500 mile races, double centuries, USCF road races, time trials (with full on aero stuff), commuting, putting around the neighborhood. Would not ride without it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Another mirror user here*

and I also like the ones Barry linked to. 

I find it very helpful in traffic, allowing me to monitor what's behind almost constantly, and to communicate better with drivers (with hand signals, emphatically taking the lane, etc). As others have noted, you can't totally "trust" a mirror, in the sense that you can't judge distance perfectly accurately (convex mirrors), so I look around before changing lanes and the like, but you don't have to swivel your head nearly as frequently as when riding without a mirror.

One suggestion: if you decide to try a mirror, give it a fair chance. I think many riders have abandoned the idea after doing one or two rides, and finding it a nuisance to keep it adjusted, get a routine for when to look, etc. It takes some training to learn to make it really useful, so I'd suggest several rides in all the different situations you see. The adjustment, etc., become second nature after a while.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Can't ride without it*

A big :thumbsup: on using a mirror, especially if you commute (I use it on my weekend road rides, too).

Take-A-look, clipped to my sunglasses.

In any kind of traffic, it allows me to keep an eye on things back there without the head wiggle. Very useful if you have to merge or cross traffic.

I consider my mirror more important safety item than my helmet.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> I find it very helpful in traffic, allowing me to monitor what's behind almost constantly, and to communicate better with drivers (with hand signals, emphatically taking the lane, etc). As others have noted, you can't totally "trust" a mirror, in the sense that you can't judge distance perfectly accurately (convex mirrors), so I look around before changing lanes and the like, but you don't have to swivel your head nearly as frequently as when riding without a mirror.


Ditto. I use a CycleAware that is attached to my helmet. My road-style helmet didn't have enough of a flat surface for the mirror base to adhere to, so I added some hot glue to fill the gaps and all is well. 

I tried making one out of a spoke, based on some I'd seen before, but the absence of a good joint (ball & socket on the CycleAware) doomed the usefulness of my homemade project. The socket got loose over time, but I easily tightened it up with a tiny scarp of paper tucked into the socket.

I am sometimes walking in crowds (not wearing my helmet) and find myself glancing up to the absent mirror to see who or what is behind me...


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Friendly suggestion-don't know how much lurking you have done but this question gets beaten to death on every forum, and if you do a search you can find some threads that will answer all your questions. Half the people will say it adds safety, half won't. I use these.
> 
> http://www.biketiresdirect.com/psprbm/sprintech_bar-end_mirrors/pp.htm
> 
> b21


I am thinking about ordering this mirror


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*What...*



Fixed said:


> I've used a mirror every time I've been on a road bike since 2001, when I got my first Take A Look. That includes 500 mile races, double centuries, USCF road races, time trials (with full on aero stuff), commuting, putting around the neighborhood. Would not ride without it.


...are you watching in your mirror? I mean this as an honest question, and by no means as criticism or a Fred-joke-starter*. I have always thought riding with a mirror to be somewhat akin to doing homework with the TV on. There's always something to look at, just not always something important. 
I found my mirror more distracting than anything else and after a month of honestly giving it a shot, I took it off. Please tell me what it is you _have_ to see behind you that you cannot see by turning your head and glancing back. 







*On second thought, a picture in full aero kit with a mirror would certainly capture a fair bit of _my_ attention. :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

PdxMark said:


> Ditto. I use a CycleAware that is attached to my helmet. My road-style helmet didn't have enough of a flat surface for the mirror base to adhere to, so I added some hot glue to fill the gaps and all is well.
> 
> I am sometimes walking in crowds (not wearing my helmet) and find myself glancing up to the absent mirror to see who or what is behind me...


I could have written that...........


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

seeborough said:


> ...are you watching in your mirror? I mean this as an honest question, and by no means as criticism or a Fred-joke-starter*. I have always thought riding with a mirror to be somewhat akin to doing homework with the TV on. There's always something to look at, just not always something important.
> I found my mirror more distracting than anything else and after a month of honestly giving it a shot, I took it off. Please tell me what it is you _have_ to see behind you that you cannot see by turning your head and glancing back.
> *On second thought, a picture in full aero kit with a mirror would certainly capture a fair bit of _my_ attention. :thumbsup:


my peripheral vision is exceptional I have NO problem watching in front of me and behind me at the same time...and to the post on the bar-end-plug-mirrors......ever caught your bar with your knee? that is certainly going to make that a worse problem. I use the cycle aware (heads up, glasses mount) and the fact is if I forget it, I will turn and go back for it. I don't give a rat's a$$ if i look like a Fred or anyone else...I need to be able to see behind me........I have come up behind hundreds if not thousands of riders over the years and announced myself "on your left" and just about given them a heart attack


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm 66. I know how to turn around and look while keeping the bike straight. I'm not as flexible as I used to be, so the mirror is a real saver . As one ages their sense of hearing also deteriorates. The mirror help in that regard as well. I also like the analogy of the rear view mirror in a car. Would you drive without one? Maybe those who don't like mirrors would prefer to turn around & look while driving their car. If your car has a mirror, do you ever take a look in the mirror only to find there's nothing back there?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

mbaha said:


> I am thinking about ordering this mirror


Mbaha
I believe the only difference between this and the sprintech is you have more adjustabilty with the Sprintech, as it has a "ball joint" which allows total adjustment, but I coud be wrong.

b21


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

+1 for mirrors (and visors, see my earlier thread)

I think mirrors are a must for road riders, racers, probably not (egads, a Fred!)

Mirrors allow you to take a quick look back and keep your eye on the road, especially when the roads are crappy (like here in Maine)

I like them for descents, I can go in to the drops and max out speed after a quick glance for the all clear so I can use the middle of the lane for safety. I can easily look back at high speeds every few seconds, if someone's coming I can easily pull over.

If the wind is loud, you can't necessarily hear a car coming behind you. Also in cases where there are multiple cars, it can give you a better idea of how long before traffic clears. 

For a racer on a closed road, no big deal, for those of us riding alone on crappy roads, a must.

As an extra, with a little practice, you can scope out the babes and see if they are checking you out too!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

*I quit*

Mirrors are certainly worth a try, but they're not for me. I used mirrors for a while, but as others have said I found it distracting. Now I look over my shoulder if I feel a need to -- even when I hear a car or truck it isn't often necessary or even helpful to look.

While I used mirrors I tried several (by the way, bar end mirrors are pretty much useless). But even with the best I couldn't easily make out details or judge distances. All that's left is to stare into the mirror wondering if the car will give me enough room as it passes. 

So with a mirror I found myself watching every car as it approached, sometimes right up until it passed me. After being hit from behind I was so nervous I could hardly look away. The problem, of course, is that if I'm riding responsibly watching the car approach won't really help. What should I do? Dive for the shoulder as each car approaches?

I ride near the shoulder when it's safe to let cars pass. I claim my lane when it isn't. As far as the driver is concerned I ride steadily and predictably. That's all I can do.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

.....and he-e-e-e-re we go again....looking 50/50..... 

b21


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Fuzzy math?*



barry1021 said:


> .....and he-e-e-e-re we go again....looking 50/50.....
> 
> b21


How do you get "50/50" out of 3 people saying they don't and 10 (including you) saying they do?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> How do you get "50/50" out of 3 people saying they don't and 10 (including you) saying they do?


I rounded...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## OrlandoV (Aug 23, 2007)

I have found the mirricycle line of mirrors can be tightened enough where there is no movement or adjusting required after bumps. They now sell one that attaches underneath the brake hood for road bikes.

I set up my mirror so that when riding the brakehoods the image on the mirror is part of my peripheral vision with a slight glimpse of the head. I tend to ride on the left hand side of the bike lane so I can be seen but if I see that the car passing me is hugging the right side of their lane I move to the right. The mirror probably won't save you if someone decides to get in your lane last second but without the mirror I know there would be many more situations where I am darting to the right in panic and potentially wiping out.


Comment #25 LOL funny!


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK. I use one. It's on my helmet and it is pretty tight, so it only gets knocked loose when I get knocked for a loop. And yeah, I do find myself checking for it even when I am walking sometimes...grin. 

I also use my ears---and can usually hear cars behind me. But I ALWAYS check the mirror right after a car passes me from in front---because the noise can completely cover up a car behind me for a while...and I like to know what's back there. 

That said, I ride solo on a lot of narrow country roads without tons of traffic, and so I like to pull over and let cars pass me when it's safe...the mirror helps me know when they are there, and helps me plan when I want to give them room to pass. 

And I don't find them any more distracting than a rear-view mirror in a car.


----------



## skeedunt (Sep 10, 2008)

When I go riding with my wife I always wear the mirror as we usually go at a much slower pace and have other cyclists pass us. About 4 out of 5 cyclists here do not announce themselves when passing so with the mirror I can warn my wife that someone is coming up. When I go without my wife I usually don't ride with my mirror and I find myself wanting it on occasion. I've been thinking about the italian road bike mirror - but I don't want to have to retape my handlebars just for it.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not watching*



seeborough said:


> ...are you watching in your mirror? I mean this as an honest question, and by no means as criticism or a Fred-joke-starter*. I have always thought riding with a mirror to be somewhat akin to doing homework with the TV on. There's always something to look at, just not always something important.
> I found my mirror more distracting than anything else and after a month of honestly giving it a shot, I took it off. Please tell me what it is you _have_ to see behind you that you cannot see by turning your head and glancing back.


I'm not "watching" anything, in the sense of staring or looking continuously. Contrary to your experience, I seem to have the discipline to look only when necessary or helpful. I have not found it difficult, in maybe 50,000 miles of using a mirror, to keep my focus forward, and then glance in the mirror when I want to. Those times would be, for example, when I'm going to turn left; when there is debris in front of me, and I want to move left; on a narrow road to see of cars are approaching and I need extra caution; when I want to ride out in the well worn and clean portion of the road, and only move right when a car is coming; in a race, to see if there is a gap, someone coming up quickly, etc.

What's great about it is that you can see to the rear but still have you forward vision at the same time. This is particularly better and safer in on a busy multi-lane city street where you want to turn left. Cars could be pulling out in front of you on your right, so you can keep an eye on them and still look behind to move left.

My Take A Look mirror on Rudy Project Kerosene glasses stays put, absolutely still, unless I intentionally adjust it. Don't know what mirror/glasses combination you were using, but I've not had the problem of it moving at all. 

It's difficult for me to imagine any reason not to use a mirror. I'd not drive a car without a mirror. It incredibly adds to safety by allowing you to easily, and thoroughly, see what's coming up from behind. 

I don't care in the slightest that it may look geeky. Heck, on my commuter, I geekier the better. As for road racing and time trialing, I still don't care, because I know it can actually help do better in the races. Lots of people thought the same things about helmets when they came out. Resistance is futile.

Having a mirror does not exclude the ability to also turn your head and look, or keep using your ears. It does not inhibit either in any way. Think about it the next time a Prius sneaks up on you. ;-)


----------

